# 써야 할 것 같다고



## *Louis*

Hello

I'm trying to understand this sentence, especially a part of it.

노인은 그 집 주인 남자에 게 베란다를 잠깐 써야 할 것 같다고 설명했다

Does 써야 mean "to use" in this context?.

The old man explained to the owner if they could use the veranda (?). Can you please help me with the translation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rance

Yes, you are correct.

If we break down the morphemes:
써야 = 써 + 야
써 is irregular form of root 쓰(다).
-야 is abbreviation of -어야.


----------



## dahard1987

1. You should say '남자에게', not '남자에게'
2. The translation should be; The old man explained to the male owner that it seemed like he had to use the veranda for a short time.
'seemed like' means the old man intended to be polite when he asked the owner. The meaning is the same if the sentence is '노인은 그 집 주인 남자에게 베란다를 잠깐 써야 한다고 설명했다.', but '써야 할 것 같다고' sounds like the old man said a little bit hesitatingly.


----------



## mink-shin

Rance said:


> If we break down the morphemes:
> 써야 = 써 + 야
> 써 is irregular form of root 쓰(다).
> -야 is abbreviation of -어야.


I have a somewhat different opinion from Rance.

This is how I understand "써야".
쓰(다) + -어야  -> 쓰어야 -> ㅆ어야 ->ㅆ ㅓ야 ->써야

In my opinion, only ㅆ is the root of 쓰(다) in this case(써야). Hence I think that, in this case, 야  isn't an abbreviated form. From my perspective, just ㅡ drops out of 쓰, which is root of 쓰(다), in the process of combining 쓰 with -어야.


----------

